# Beautiful little stray cat keeps turning up at my house!



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

a lovely looking little stray black and whit cat, cant be very old keeps coming to my house, she sits watching you then goes for the cat food when she can.

Shes certainly a stray, shes about a lot and today, i kept trying to get her to come to me and gave her some wet food from the tin, she ate 4 bowls full, before disappearing into the darkness, she must be hungry because shes only small and ate 4 desert bowls of food!

trying to get her to come in, i dont think she'll come close for a long time, hoping to trap her in the house or shed so i can stroke her and hopefully break the barrier!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Give her(?) plenty of time. The orange/ginger stray that I used to feed took a long while to trust me, and then he came over, I gave him a quick stroke, and then he moved away, turned, and looked at me as if to say, "I can't believe I did that." We became great pals.

Have you offered the back of your hand for her to smell. I think they know the look of palm forward.


----------



## christinaja (Aug 28, 2011)

The same thing happened with a lovely siamese(?) mix that showed up outside of our house a few years ago. It took a LOT of time and patience, but once he began to trust us, he became our best pal.  Of course, there was no bringing this guy inside, but he was quite happy to sit with us outside and be loved on. Good luck!


----------



## fredboy (Aug 30, 2011)

yeah, we've already given one stray a home a big black half Maine **** if you have a look at my other thread who has lived here for about 4 years now. This little stray cat wont let you come any closer than about 10 feet and wont choose to go near you, she just sits and looks at you for agesss

I wish you could all watch it when it though lol, shes a monster when she eats ive never seen anything like it, must be very hungry


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

She might have kittens if she is thin and ravenous.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

It may or may not take a long time, but don't force yourself on the kitten. Here is how I would proceed. It has worked for me before.

1) Get it on a regular feeding schedule the same time each night.
2) After you have it coming in every night, watch it eat out of the corner of your eye from a distances. Don't look directly at it. That would be an offensive move.
3) After it doesn't seem to mind this. Try and approach it while eating. Note the spot where it runs away and mark that spot.
4) Move back off a foot and place a lawn chair turned 90 degrees from the food dish. Do this for a couple of days. 
5) When the cat is comfortable with the chair, sit in it when fedding. Still have the chair at a 90 deg angle from the food dish. Look at the cat only from the corner of your eye.
6) When the cat is done eating, dangle your arms over the chair and stare into space. The cat may come to you and brush up against your hand or legs. By all means, DO NOT attempt to pick it up.
7) Continue to using this approach, moving the chair closer and closer to the feed dish. Eventually the cat should display #6 behavior.

It may take a long time, but this approach has worked for me. As much as you may like to pick it up and cuddle it, please let the kitty determine the speed of contact. If you try and press it, I guarantee you will go a couple of steps backwards.

Patience is a virtue. Please take your time and only move at the speed of the kitty's acceptance. Good luck


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Awww, she sounds so cute! We have a cat, which I called 'Misty' that keeps coming to our house. Last week, unfortunately it sprayed over there front door and through the gap where the hinges are:? We are trying not to make it mark it's territory where we go numerous times through each day. It has also sprayed in our garage:?

But it's a darling of a thing, very tame and very friendly


----------

